# websites with healthy recipes



## choseck (Apr 15, 2007)

Can anyone recommend any websites that have healthy recipes?  I'm in the process of making my own 'cookbook' and I want it to just feature healthier recipes, so I'm trying to get as many resources as I can.

Let me know if you know of any good ones!  Thanks.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 15, 2007)

www.allrecipes.com. You'll have to look around, but they're there.

Generally speaking, vegetarian websites tend to lean towards the healthy. If you're not, you can also add chicken or other meat in lieu of tofu.


----------



## franimal (Apr 18, 2007)

sparkpeople.com has a great healthy recipe section or try their sister site sparkrecipes.com
for low calorie recipes try aimee's adventures website or the light section of the foodnetwork site


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 18, 2007)

nutritiondata.com
hungrygurl.com


----------

